# Abstract w/ticking



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

S/sp is a parti carrier (not parti) as there is only one copy of sp. My abstract is S/sp and also has ticking . From what I’ve been told ticking is caused by a separate gene that causes holes in the areas that have no pigment letting the color of the dog peeking through. My light apricot girl who had started fading her ticking is very light on her toes and is hard to see and one day it will probably not be able to be seen . 
S/sp is typically almost always going to be less that 50% white but there have some poodles that have small white markings on the chest that are not carriers of sp at all (they were S/S) and there have been some S/sp that don’t have any white . Which is why testing helps.

I really like reading on the poodle color genetics forum on Facebook. It’s such a interesting topic🙂.


----------



## Angus (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you!
I enjoy the topic as well!
Yes, you're right I forgot about the ticking being a separate Gene.
L


----------

